# Do you know of a homeschoolers chat room?



## bluesky65

Looking for a homeschooling teens can chat area for my son. Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HOTW

Don't know of any but I know my son would probably be interested. You might want to set up an ID thru an instant chat and limit to only people you approve?


----------



## rnmom23

While not a chatroom per se, Homeschool.com has a great forum and really spans the gamut (sp?) of topics.
Good luck!

Liz


----------



## Happy Palace

Sonlight has a teens chat on their forums. If you haven't purchased curriculum, you do have to pay for access to the forums. I know they get parental permission for the kids to go there. I haven't used it (my kids are younger), but it might be something to check out. The home page is sonlight.com


----------

